# MayoClinic.com Focuses On Diagnosing Fibromyalgia Symptoms



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Fibromyalgia is a chronic condition characterized by widespread pain in your muscles, ligaments and tendons, as well as fatigue and multiple tender points. A new feature on mayoclinic.com provides users with information regarding the process for diagnosing fibromyalgia. Because there is no single, specific diagnostic laboratory test, diagnosis can be difficult.View the full article


----------

